# Boy number 4 and feel gutted :(



## Naya69

I had a 16 week gender scan yesterday I have 3 boys and was really hoping for a girl. I've wanted a girl since my first born and was gutted he was a boy but this time I feel so much worse.

When the women doing the scan told me I instantly burst into tears because this was to be my last one and now I just don't know what to do. I've spent all last night in tears and woke up at 4.30 and just sat there crying.

I feel bad but I can't help the way I feel I just don't want another boy. I don't feel any excitement if anything I feel a sense of dread of what's to come.

I wanted to buy cute dresses and hair bands but now all have got to look forward to is pants and t shirts again! I went to buy some clothes for it after the scan and walk out in tears because my 7 month old son has all the clothes there so I could t buy nowt.

I'm hoping this dissapppintment goes but right now I feel depressed over it all :(


----------



## lau86

I'm so sorry, life is quite cruel really isn't it. I understand how you feel this is my second boy and I hadn't really thought about it much before the scan but I sort of expected a girl, now I'm having to come to terms with the fact I may never have a girl. 
All I can say is your boys are gonna be such great friends and in practical terms a girl would've probably felt left out of all their boyish activities. I'm just trying to find some positives for you although I know you may not see them right now x


----------



## Naya69

I know there are a lot of positives about having a boy but I'm feeling left out with all these boys in the house I hate fishing which my oh wants to take are boys to I hate football and practically everything boyish I want to take her to dancing and brush her hair I've got aid wife appointment tomorrow maybe she can suggest something x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm also on baby boy number 4. Before finding out I had some really rough days. But I'm now 30 weeks and since finding out have only had the odd day when I've felt sad and although now and then I do get the odd pang I do feel much happier about the idea of another boy and am excited to meet him now. I don't know if those odd little moments when you look at girly things ever goes away, and I know for some people they don't feel ok with the idea until after they meet their baby. But I think eventually everyone makes peace with it.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm having boy number 5 was also really hoping for a girl and like you have wanted one since I was pregnant with my first I was a bit disappointed when they said boy but I think I already knew I have had a few days where its really bothered me although I have told no one about it as I had 4 Mcs before this baby I thought I should just be pleased he is ok which of course I am but today I have found out that 2 people I know are having girls one is have twins she has 3 boys already and now is getting boy4 and girl1 but she didn't even want any more and that annoys me even more I know I'm being ridiculous but it seems people are breaking their necks to tell me they are having girls I'm happy with boys but a girl still would of been nice this is my last pregnancy too I can't put myself through it again plus cause of the Mcs I'm assuming I just can't carry girls there for I could keep trying and end up with 10 boys x


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I was disappointed when the scan showed another boy (boy no3) but I'm in a bit of a different position as I have 1 daughter too. She was also gutted it was a boy. It took me a few good weeks o get over the disappointment and even now I still look at pretty dresses and feel sad


----------



## Naya69

Thanks for replying I'm still gutted I've since been and bought some clothes but it gutted me to see all the nice pink pretty things and cute baby nickers :( 
One of my other friends is pregnant and she has a little boy and it will hit me if she has a little girl xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I was quite luck other than the 2 mentioned in my other post the other 5 people I know who are pregnant are all having boys I dreaded status updates of its a girl from friends but they were all its a boy until yesterday and I know what you mean about all the girls clothes I was the same when I went shopping for this babies first few bits there is so much more for girls x


----------



## motherofboys

All of the pregnant people I know are having boys, one doesn't know, decided to wait and find out at the birth, and I just have a feeling she is having a girl. I don't mind really, she has a boy already and I'd be pleased for her if she did have a girl. Be a bit sad though as we always used to go looking at all the girly things together both saying "I need a girl next time" when we were TTC.


----------



## Turnipstar

I'm the opposite, I hv three girls and currently 11 weeks preg due to my nausea and sickness I'm assuming another girl, I feel like I'm letting my husband down he has been so lovely about it all but he was a semi pro footballer and I know he always dreamed of having his own boy, he is one of three boys himself so now we have a totally unbalanced homelife, I know he dreams of coaching his kids football team and yes he could do it for the girls but honestly it's just not the same, this is also my last opportunity to try. I dread the 20wk scan I left the last one crying when I was told dd3 was another girl, I couldn't have bonded with her better and adore her but at the time it was devastating x


----------



## geordiemammy

Turnipstar said:


> I'm the opposite, I hv three girls and currently 11 weeks preg due to my nausea and sickness I'm assuming another girl, I feel like I'm letting my husband down he has been so lovely about it all but he was a semi pro footballer and I know he always dreamed of having his own boy, he is one of three boys himself so now we have a totally unbalanced homelife, I know he dreams of coaching his kids football team and yes he could do it for the girls but honestly it's just not the same, this is also my last opportunity to try. I dread the 20wk scan I left the last one crying when I was told dd3 was another girl, I couldn't have bonded with her better and adore her but at the time it was devastating x

Hope you get your little boy x


----------



## onceisenough1

I'm sorry. IS another one a possibility down the line?


----------

